

Ask HN: Feedback on a Mobile-First Solution to Procrastination - tolarewaju3

I&#x27;m a senior at Georgia Tech that has FINALLY learned how to manage time. I know procrastination is still a huge problem at my school. Every morning I can still find people just coming home from pulling all nighters. We&#x27;ve been working to compile best known solutions into a smart planner for college students. Other solutions focus more on showing what to do that helping you get stuff done. Here&#x27;s what it does:<p>Breaks your work down into smaller pieces (30minutes -&gt; 1.5hrs, our attention spans are short)<p>Helps you estimate how long work will take (based on your past personal history)<p>Adapts to your working habits (&quot;John really gets a lot of work done at 11pm on Sundays, let&#x27;s ask him to schedule a short task then to save him time later&quot;)<p>Show you how much free time you have and how you can get more<p>Help you eliminate distractions<p>Syncs with Google Calendar, Evernote and Dropbox (Coming later)<p>…and more<p>We&#x27;re currently here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.peersapp.com<p>Do these strategies actually work for you too? Or what would be the biggest reservation in using this? Feel free to drop this link to someone who knows alot about procrastination struggles in college..
======
thursdayb
For me, one of the strategies that made a lot of difference was checking what
tasks I could do where, since there was plenty of work I needed to do away
from the computer. The context that a task takes place in matters a surprising
amount.

Beyond that, though, I'm very intrigued by the idea of the tool adapting to
work habits. Looks interesting!

